# Cambridge Park & Ride



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Re Babraham Park & Ride.

There is Good News & Bad News.

The Good News,
In the parking area there is an area marked Motorcaravans only,- it was full of cars.
Now the Bad News.
There is 2.1m height barrier on the car park, really smart.

Is the authority trying to say, take the MH into the city centre or don't come here?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

That sounds about right. Keeps the itinerants out.
We used cc site and bus stop was a short walk away.
as area is flat bikes would have been ok

dave p


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Suggest as many people as possible email CCC by using their feedback form @
http://www.parkandride.net/cambridge/cambridge_frameset.shtml
asking for the barrier to be raised.

If we/you do not bring it to their attention, they may not be aware and therefore cannot meet our needs.


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

Because of serious problems with "travellers"setting up camp on the P&R's around Cambridge it was decided some time ago to limit parking for motorhomes to just the Trumpington P&R site. I posted this information on here at the time that this was introduced and the height barriers were put in place. You will also find a recent thread about motorhome parking in Cambridge.

Don't even think about taling a motorhome into Cambridge city centre - the roads and car parks are just not suitable for such a vehicle! Trust me - I live in the area!!

If you are going to visit a town and want to know where to park with your motorhome why not e-mail the council for their advice ( I have always received replies to my enquiries - although not always with a solution to the parking of a motorhome) or visit the council website and look for car parking information. This will save you both time and frustration.

Stuart


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't know about Babraham,but Trumpington has a designated lane off the M11 (Junction 11) for their Park & Ride with no height barrier.
Two mile bus ride into the city.


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

AndrewandShirley - your needs are met when you use the Trumpington P&R site, where a seperate barrier is in place which can be raised to allow you to enter with your motorhome.

Stuart


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks Trackerman

Here is the reply from CCC

Good Morning,

We did use to have motor home parking at our Babraham site and are awaiting relining to turn the spaces into proper car parking spaces, however due to unauthorised traveller excursions staying for periods longer then the day and causing great expense we had to take the decision to place height barriers into all our sites to prevent this reoccurring. When making this decision we understood that this was going to cause problems for several of our users who use campervans, and found a solution that we are able to offer at our Trumpington Park & Ride site (Junction 11 on the M11, CB2 9FT)

At this site we have a back gate which our co-ordinators will open to allow you to park and visit our city for the day, the restrictions being you must return Monday - Saturday by 8pm, and Sundays by 6pm to be let out.

When entering from the M11, You stay on the main road ignoring the slip road into the site, At the first set of working traffic lights, turn left and You enter the site from our 2nd entrance, as directed by our height barrier warning sign. Here you can take the roundabout within the site's 3rd exit which leads to a double gate at the bottom corner of our site. There is a sign which points you in the right direction with our site number on it (01223 846821), so you can call or visit our main building and our co-ordinators will come out to open the gate to allow you in. They do try and keep an eye out for motorhomes and campervans when they can. On your return as you get back if you let our front desk know that you have a motorhome/campervan they will meet you at the gate to let you out. 

I hope this clarifies the situation for your next visit to Cambridge,

If i can be further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact me,

Yours Sincerely

Keri Gibson


----------

